# Collyweston or RAF Wittering Bomb Store - Dec 2017



## jsp77 (Dec 31, 2017)

Built around 1955 as a Remote Weapons Store for RAF Wittering after the airfield changed use over several years from a Fighter Station to a Bomber Command Station, now decommissioned and awaiting ‘Adaptive Reuse’,Collyweston ESA is a fascinating site set deep in the woods with an eerie silence across it, occasionally punctuated by calling Red Kites soaring high above the treetops.A Yarnold Sangar Pillbox with an extra section on it forms part of the gate defences adjacent to a Guard House, Sub Station, Mains Room and Admin buildings, various roadways open up and 10 Bomb Maintenance Buildings are located towards the front of the site, the revetted buildings reportedly for 1000lb High Explosive bombs and Cluster Bomb Units.
Behind this and deep into the compound are rows and rows of explosive storage units: Thirty ‘Dutch Barns’ (some demolished) for storage of BL755 Cluster Bombs (manufactured by Hunting Engineering in Ampthill, Bedfordshire), several more 1000lb HE storage buildings, 68mm SNEB Rocket storage buildings and perhaps the most interesting, nine hardened ‘Igloo’ cells with filtered air supply and totally enclosed electrical supplies. These hardened units were used for storing ‘unspecified’ American explosives from RAF Lakenheath.

Given the size and construction of the Igloo cells compared to the other buildings and the fact they are the farthest away from the RAF Wittering runway, whatever was in these shelters were some serious toys. Contrary to popular theories though, this site was never used for Project E weapons, these type of weapons remained in the Igloos at RAF Wittering SSA as the US Military insisted that such weapons were never dispersed. This caused some conflict with the RAF who would rather have dispersed the V Force at times of high political tension. The SSA at RAF Wittering is still intact, although derelict and the unusual Fissile Core Stores can still be seen. Both the ESA and SSA share common design features and some of the doors are identical at both sites.


Having not been here as yet, wanted to go somewhere for a few snow shots and think Rubex and I found the perfect place. Was really nice and peaceful place and a great way to spend a few hours.

*On with the photos *


https://flic.kr/p/Djn8Pi


https://flic.kr/p/22Vf3Ub


https://flic.kr/p/21CjPei


https://flic.kr/p/EQi8tj


https://flic.kr/p/EQi5eo


https://flic.kr/p/22XPYmn


https://flic.kr/p/22VeNYA


https://flic.kr/p/22VeNoY


https://flic.kr/p/J2bvZg


https://flic.kr/p/21TiGKC


https://flic.kr/p/21CjxWe


https://flic.kr/p/21Cjw8z


https://flic.kr/p/21Tiwes


https://flic.kr/p/22VeywQ


https://flic.kr/p/22VevfQ


https://flic.kr/p/DjmpJ6​
Thanks for looking


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 31, 2017)

Now that's different, photos taken in Winter. A nice change but I don't see any footprints in the snow.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 31, 2017)

Some lovely fresh powder there! 
Was there a month ago in brilliant sunshine ... on my lads hoverboard lol


----------



## andylen (Dec 31, 2017)

Good set of pics there, well done like it.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 1, 2018)

I can only see one set of footprints were you giving Rubex a piggyback..and a tripod selfie very creative jsp!

I think the snow really makes it here, a couple of good bits of stencilled graff too, rather interesting if I may say lol


----------



## Rubex (Jan 4, 2018)

The snow has made this trashed place look pretty  really enjoyed the morning here! Nicely captured jsp.


----------



## smiler (Jan 5, 2018)

The single set of footprints are easily explained, 1. Witches don't leave footprints, 2. Rubex was as high as a kite&#55357;&#56839; Good shooting jsp, Loved it, thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 10, 2018)

Rubex said:


> The snow has made this trashed place look pretty  really enjoyed the morning here! Nicely captured jsp.



Cheers Rubex, was a really enjoyable mooch. 




prettyvacant71 said:


> I can only see one set of footprints were you giving Rubex a piggyback..and a tripod selfie very creative jsp!
> 
> I think the snow really makes it here, a couple of good bits of stencilled graff too, rather interesting if I may say lol



Thanks PV


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 10, 2018)

smiler said:


> The single set of footprints are easily explained, 1. Witches don't leave footprints, 2. Rubex was as high as a kite�� Good shooting jsp, Loved it, thanks



Cheers Smiler, Rubex was on her broom stick that day, you know what she's like!


----------



## smiler (Jan 11, 2018)

jsp77 said:


> Cheers Smiler, Rubex was on her broom stick that day, you know what she's like!



I won't have a word said against this sweet kind forgiving Lady


----------



## Rubex (Jan 11, 2018)

smiler said:


> I won't have a word said against this sweet kind forgiving Lady



...you forgot innocent


----------



## krela (Jan 11, 2018)

Witch you say?? BURN HER, BURN HER!


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2018)

Rubex said:


> ...you forgot innocent



You have to be kidding,


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2018)

krela said:


> Witch you say?? BURN HER, BURN HER!



She'd only use the flames to light her fags and you might not like life as a


----------

